# The most uncoordinated attempts at catching the ball you will ever see!



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody finally learned to actually "retrieve" the ball but still can't quite seem to coordinate the timing of his actions with the bounce of the ball to catch it. :doh: I find it endearing and love that he's a bit of a noddle brain about it. Here are several attempts taken over several days - then success!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cute, I wonder if he might be thinking, my humans want me to like this ball thing,not sure why.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great...Cody didn't give up...atta boy Cody!!

This reminds me so much of my rescue Woody. I thought all Golden's were just naturals when it came to catching a ball. I know my bridge girl Sammie was...we'd have the neighborhood kids come over and try and get the ball past her - not many of then succeeded.

I don't think Woody had ever had anything thrown to him being a rescue...and like Cody the ball would bounce off his forehead or he'd jump way to soon...but he did have fun trying to figure it out.

Thanks for sharing...


Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was adorable...gave me a good laugh! Cody is living proof that old dogs really can learn new tricks.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just the smile I needed today! I love how after each failed attempt Cody picks up the ball and literally prances back with it! Too adorable


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's great...Cody didn't give up...atta boy Cody!!
> 
> This reminds me so much of my rescue Woody. I thought all Golden's were just naturals when it came to catching a ball. I know my bridge girl Sammie was...we'd have the neighborhood kids come over and try and get the ball past her - not many of then succeeded.
> 
> ...


I have seen Woody's "broken" video - it is hysterical!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Cody'sMom said:


> I have seen Woody's "broken" video - it is hysterical!


Aw yes...the I Think My Golden Retriever Is Broken video. No where near as cute as your Cody clip but it does get the point across.

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Mr. Cody, looking good.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Aw yes...the I Think My Golden Retriever Is Broken video. No where near as cute as your Cody clip but it does get the point across.
> 
> Pete & Woody


And if we could wave magic wands so our dogs would fetch and catch the ball perfect every time - we wouldn't do it! We love them just the way they are! :wavey:


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Loved the video, reminds me of my Summer...thought she was the only Golden that couldn't catch a ball! I finally got her catching it sometimes after a count of 1..2..3........Congrats Cody! These are the things that make everydog different and special in their own way!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Loved the video, thanks for sharing....brought a smile to my face for sure!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That was so cute! Cody was very determined!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*He would have caught it. Cody just lost it in the sun. It was too bright or something*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Skyler is just as coordinated as your Cody. She loves to chase the ball, but is thoroughly shocked if she can actually catch it. Two of my sons each have an OCD ball dog that never misses a catch. Skyler just stalks them, and takes the ball away from them; guess it's easier that catching it!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*He is getting better. Kinda. No? Well, he is one happy dog *


----------

